# Thanksgiving in Vegas



## MattnTricia (Oct 16, 2016)

Looking for a check in of Nov 18 or Nov 19 in Las Vegas. 

Flexible with budget. 

Need a minimum 1 bedroom but would prefer 2


----------



## tug_lee (Oct 19, 2016)

how many nights do you need?


----------

